
Firmware.re: a free service that unpacks scans and analyzes any firmware package - davidthib
http://firmware.re/
======
samcrawford
Not much joy when attempting to analyse an OpenWrt firmware image...

Error: 500 Internal Server Error

Sorry, the requested URL
'[http://firmware.re/firmgen/uploader_resumable'](http://firmware.re/firmgen/uploader_resumable')
caused an error:

Your request is missing a field: resumableChunkNumber

------
finnn
Getting lots of HTTP 415 (Unsupported Media Type) errors... is the code
available somewhere that one could self host this? it looks really cool

~~~
knellis
The site is just a poor front-end to binwalk, without any attribution back to
binwalk project or binwalk authors. Not cool :(

    
    
      $ binwalk -Me firmware.bin
    

The source code of binwalk:
[https://github.com/devttys0/binwalk](https://github.com/devttys0/binwalk)

~~~
moyix
This is not true. The site is based on their USENIX Security 2014 paper, "A
Large-Scale Analysis of the Security of Embedded Firmwares".

Paper:
[https://www.usenix.org/system/files/conference/usenixsecurit...](https://www.usenix.org/system/files/conference/usenixsecurity14/sec14-paper-
costin.pdf)

Presentation:
[http://s3.eurecom.fr/slides/usenixsec14_costin.slides.pdf](http://s3.eurecom.fr/slides/usenixsec14_costin.slides.pdf)

In the paper and presentation they state that they extended BAT; they're not
exactly trying to hide it!

[http://www.binaryanalysis.org/en/home](http://www.binaryanalysis.org/en/home)

------
solusipse
That's very cool idea! But is it still working? It's processing my request for
more than hour.

------
Supersaiyan_IV
I selected 8.2MB worth of files. The site requested almost 100MB of data. Why?

------
bkerensa
Stalls at 20%

